# Brute Force Executioner?



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey all, I'm new here and this is my first post. Spend all day at work reading on here, lol. I found someone around my town selling a set of 27 inch skinny/wide Kenda Exs for 225 obo that have around an inch of tread. Think I should go for it?

I mostly ride trails, creeks, snow, roads to trails (as long as there's no cops), and of course mud, on my 11' Brute 650 SRA.

Thanks guys, and gals


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I run that same tire combo for quite a while and loved it...THe Executioners perform well in pretty much all conditions and wear like iron...The only complaint I ever had was that you couldn't get them any taller than 27's...I would go for it...Here is a pic of my Brute when I had the Executioners


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

Well at least I know the combination will work good. Nice looking bike btw. So I didn't go and get those because someone I work with was going to sell me a set of outlaws, 27x12x12 with skinny fronts. Problem is it doesn't look like they'll fit clearance wise with with my stock rims. Would I have to get new rims with either set?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

You could always get a set of wheel spacers in whatever size would make them clear. Spacers would be cheaper than a whole set of wheels.


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

if you run wheel spacers deff get a good set of billet aluminum.


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

also my buddy got a set of executioners and he runs them on his rhino and 750 brute. he loves them and he does alot of mud and road riding. if theres mud goin somewhere he hits it everytime. theres only a handfull of times i seen a hole stop him.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

You can fit up to 28 on stock rim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Just bought a set of Executioners 27X12X12 and 27X10X12 from mudthrowers fit my brute perfect , took it out a couple of times since I got them and they are great ,went though everything I could find with no problem


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

I love Executioners....they're great..lack of size IS the only issue with them.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

swampthing said:


> I love Executioners....they're great..lack of size IS the only issue with them.


 
This is the only complaint I had with them...If they offered them in taller sizes I would have probably stayed with the Executioners...A 30" would be one hell of a wicked tire


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

So its sounding like they're a kick *** tire and they will fit my stock rims with no problems... I think I might just have to go for them. Course I did make it all day yesterday with my all stock quad following a Camoplast tracked grizz. He broke in front of me and I made it home in one piece. ONLY bad thing was filling my 12 inch rubber boots full of ice cold water... :bigeyes:


----------



## barney b (Aug 5, 2011)

*Brute force on 27s*

Hey mate did you get 27-10-12s on the front without scrubbing in the executioner??


----------

